# Turkey Brine



## mikki (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any good turkey brine receipes. I've never cooked a turkey myself and my mom did one last year in a brine was real moist,but I thought it was to salty so I figured I'd ask for ideas here. You guys always come through. Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2007)

Try this one from Good Eats


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 11, 2007)

I use enough apple cider to cover the turkey.  It usually takes close to three gallons.  Then I add 2 cups of kosher salt, 1/4 cup poultry seasoning, 1/8 c black pepper, 1/4 c granulated garlic and a cup of brown sugar.


----------



## corazon (Nov 11, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> I use enough apple cider to cover the turkey. It usually takes close to three gallons. Then I add 2 cups of kosher salt, 1/4 cup poultry seasoning, 1/8 c black pepper, 1/4 c granulated garlic and a cup of brown sugar.


apple cider, eh?  That sounds good.

Here's mine-
_Basic Brine:
1 cup Kosher salt
¼ cup Sugar
4 Quarts water
Various herbs (rosemary, thyme, sage)
_ 
I combine salt, sugar, herbs and 2 quarts of water.  Put it on the stove on high and wait for the salt and sugar to dissolve.  Then I take it off the heat and add the other 2 qts water.  Stick it in the fridge.

When it comes time to brine, I double 2 turkey oven bags.  Stick the turkey in and have an extra pair of hands to help you hold the bags while you pour the brine in.  Gather the inner bag tightly to force the brine around the entire turkey.  I do this all in the roasting pan and stick it in the fridge for 12 hours, breast side down.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 11, 2007)

Try the cider, Corazon, I think you'll like it.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been using the recipe the Andy suggested for a few years now.  It really is the bomb!


----------



## corazon (Nov 11, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Try the cider, Corazon, I think you'll like it.


does it make the meat sweet?  dh doesn't usually like sweet and savory combined, especially where there is meat involved.


----------



## mikki (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I'll have to do a turkey like this a different time. My inlaws do not use any salt on or in things(husband reminded me) so I'm afraid it would be to salty for them. I have copied the recipes and i will eventually do one for a different occassion


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 11, 2007)

If you buy a fresh turkey that has only been processed as far as slaughtering, gutting (sorry -think the proper term is_ drawing)_, and plucking then you can brine it. 



			
				mikki said:
			
		

> ... my mom did one last year in a brine was real moist, but I thought it was too salty ...


 
If it comes in a plastic wrapper from the grocery store - look at the label. If the ingredients say _*anything*_ about added broth, water, salt, etc. - it's already "brined" (by injecting) and brining it again will only result in it being too salty. This also goes for "Kosher" turkeys - they, too, are already brined.

If you're looking at brining as a way to add flavors ... there are other ways that will not make the turkey too salty.


----------



## CherryRed (Nov 14, 2007)

corazon said:


> apple cider, eh?  That sounds good.
> 
> Here's mine-
> _Basic Brine:
> ...



Where do you find those oven bags? I have a similar brine recipe (actually, it might be exactly the same - can't remember offhand) and it calls for two of those bags. If I somehow can't find them, will this work in a covered container so long as the entire turkey is submerged in the brine?


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 15, 2007)

corazon said:


> does it make the meat sweet?  dh doesn't usually like sweet and savory combined, especially where there is meat involved.



Not really sweet, but you do detect the apple flavour enough.  It also gives the entire bird a lovely caramel colour, even the white meat is a darker....still white, but a deeper white, if you get what I mean.  If sweet is a problem, and you still want a bit of the flavour, would you consider half cider and half water?


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 15, 2007)

or even a Dry cider.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Not really sweet, but you do detect the apple flavour enough. It also gives the entire bird a lovely caramel colour, even the white meat is a darker....still white, but a deeper white, if you get what I mean. If sweet is a problem, and you still want a bit of the flavour, would you consider half cider and half water?


or perhaps use a dry cider or scrumpy? I can't drink scrumpy - too dry for me.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 15, 2007)

CherryRed said:


> Where do you find those oven bags? I have a similar brine recipe (actually, it might be exactly the same - can't remember offhand) and it calls for two of those bags. If I somehow can't find them, will this work in a covered container so long as the entire turkey is submerged in the brine?


 
In the supermarket with the ziplocks, etc.  Near where they sell liners for crockpots.

Actually, I use those humongous ziplocks now when I brine.  You could fit a golden retriever in one (not that you'd want to).  They make a size that's perfect for a 16-18 lb. turkey.

Yes, any container will work as long as the turkey is submerged.


----------



## CherryRed (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks jennyema! LOL now I'm stuck on the image of someone coaxing a golden retriever into a gigantic ziploc bag. Portable puppy! 

Oh, one more thing. I don't think I have kosher salt (although it's entirely possible that it's made its way to some long-forgotten corner of the shelf). Can I use table salt? If so, how much?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2007)

You can buy a Ziplock that will hold a large turkey!?!?  I've never seen anything larger than 2 gallons.  

PS: I could never get my golden into a ziplock.  He squirmed too much.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 15, 2007)

*Andy*

Ziplock makes ginormous bags now.  Their largest is too big for a turkey!  

Try putting some snacks or a bone in one and I bet your golden would walk right in.


*CherryRed*

Yes you can use table salt, but use only about 1/2 - 2/3 as much.  Should taste salty like sea water.


----------



## CherryRed (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## notjustamom (Nov 17, 2007)

I came here looking for just such a thread! I found both Alton's and the below recipe promising. Instead of brining in a bag, I was going to try a large pot, or more than likely a cooler. Since it's cold here (about freezing at night) I was going to put the turkey in the cooler, and put it in the garage over night in the brine. But I am really worried, won't the turkey be salty with one to two cups of kosher salt? I will be buying a Butterball turkey, of course I will check the label to be sure there is no added salt.  (uh-oh, editing to say I googled, and found that Butterball turkeys are pre-brined---I will need to find another brand of turkey!)

Perfect Turkey - Allrecipes

*INGREDIENTS*

1 (18 pound) whole turkey, neck and giblets removed
2 cups kosher salt
1/2 cup butter, melted
2 large onions, peeled and chopped
4 carrots, peeled and chopped
4 stalks celery, chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme
1 bay leaf
1 cup dry white wine






READ REVIEWS (151)

Review/Rate This Recipe
Save To Recipe Box
Add to Shopping List
Add a Personal Note
Post a Recipe Photo
Post a Favorite Food List
Create a Menu
 


*DIRECTIONS*

 Rub the turkey inside and out with the kosher salt. Place the bird in a large stock pot, and cover with cold water. Place in the refrigerator, and allow the turkey to soak in the salt and water mixture 12 hours, or overnight.
 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Thoroughly rinse the turkey, and discard the brine mixture.
 Brush the turkey with 1/2 the melted butter. Place breast side down on a roasting rack in a shallow roasting pan. Stuff the turkey cavity with 1 onion, 1/2 the carrots, 1/2 the celery, 1 sprig of thyme, and the bay leaf. Scatter the remaining vegetables and thyme around the bottom of the roasting pan, and cover with the white wine.
 Roast uncovered 3 1/2 to 4 hours in the preheated oven, until the internal temperature of the thigh reaches 180 degrees F (85 degrees C). Carefully turn the turkey breast side up about 2/3 through the roasting time, and brush with the remaining butter. Allow the bird to stand about 30 minutes before carving.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2007)

Butterball turkeys are already treated with a flavored liquid.  No need to brine.  

You can still do it to introduce other flavors, but you should still add the salt to the brine.  The salts won't "add up to double the saltiness".  The turkey will not get saltier than the saltiest liquid.  

So if the Butterball liquid is saltier than the brine, your brine will reduce the salt in the bird a little.  If your brine is saltier than the liquid in the bird, your brine will make the bird a little saltier.  Either way, it should not be overly salty.  

Be sure to rinse the bird off after brining and pat it dry.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 17, 2007)

I brine my turkey in a big pickle bucket that I save and use exclusively for brining.  If it's cold enough I stick the bucket on my screened porch.  If it's not so cold I stick the bucket in a cooler.  I'd rather clean a bucket then have to wash out and disinfect a cooler.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 17, 2007)

Turkey Brine. 

just watched Emeril do it tonight on the food network... 

1/2 cup salt, 1/2 cup brown sugar per gallon of water.  To that you can add bourbon, scotch, beer--or nothing.  Add fruit...he used sour oranges.  You could use orange juice but I would also add some cranberry juice.  

Stick some herbs down inside the turkey--rosemary, tyme, etc...  let it set for 24 hours...


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> Turkey Brine.
> 
> just watched Emeril do it tonight on the food network...
> 
> ...


 

In general brine recipes use 1 cup of kosher salt to one gallon of liquid.  Use less salt if you sue table salt.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Butterball turkeys are already treated with a flavored liquid.  No need to brine.
> 
> You can still do it to introduce other flavors, but you should still add the salt to the brine. The salts won't "add up to double the saltiness". The turkey will not get saltier than the saltiest liquid.
> 
> ...



Good answer, Good answer!  Survey says...  Andy is correct.  yeh, hoot, whoo hoo,  holler, family members jump up and down.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Butterball turkeys are already treated with a flavored liquid. No need to brine.
> .


 

FRESH Butterballs are not treated.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't know that!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2007)

That's what my gang prefers, for some reason.

The fresh ones are a bit more expensive but they haven't been shot up with sodium.  The frozen ones say thay have in bold lettering.


----------



## oppose (Nov 19, 2007)

im using 1 gallon apple cider, 1 gallon pomengranite cider 
( or something ) oranges, sage, thyme, and rosemary with some cloves of garlic. let it sit for 24 hours its in the oven now for about 3 hours ( 11lbish bird ) cant wait to taste it. incase your wondering its a practice bird, dont wanna choke on the big day lol. the internal temp is 150 degrees, should i be aiming for 160? thanks


----------



## CherryRed (Nov 19, 2007)

165 is the temp you want. It's enough to ensure that the turkey is thoroughly cooked, but anything beyond that makes the meat start drying out.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep 165. but i let the dark meat go to 170.  If its brined it can go to 180+


----------



## trimont (Nov 20, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> - it's already "brined" (by injecting) and brining it again will only result in it being too salty. This also goes for "Kosher" turkeys - they, too, are already brined.
> 
> If you're looking at brining as a way to add flavors ... there are other ways that will not make the turkey too salty.



Yikes! I was planning to brine a Butterball! I'm so glad I saw this. Can you help figure out how to make this bird more flavorful? I've put herbs, etc. inside the cavity, but that doesn't really infuse flavor... Ive heard of injecting flavors, but whatever I use would have to be in liquid form to use in the tool... Ideas, anybody?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2007)

This one is very yummy, but costs an arm and a leg. Will make again after we win the lottery!!!

GMA Recipe: Beer-Brined Turkey with Turkey Giblet Gravy


----------



## notjustamom (Nov 20, 2007)

trimont said:


> Yikes! I was planning to brine a Butterball! I'm so glad I saw this. Can you help figure out how to make this bird more flavorful? I've put herbs, etc. inside the cavity, but that doesn't really infuse flavor... Ive heard of injecting flavors, but whatever I use would have to be in liquid form to use in the tool... Ideas, anybody?



I wanted to brine my butterball, and I just saw on another thread here where someone said you _could _brine a fresh butterball, just not a frozen one.  Anyway, my dh doesn't want me experimenting on the turkey since people are coming here.  Instead, I plan to use a mixture of butter and herbs, and slip it all under the breast skin, rubbing it all over.


----------



## trimont (Nov 20, 2007)

notjustamom said:


> I wanted to brine my butterball, and I just saw on another thread here where someone said you _could _brine a fresh butterball, just not a frozen one.  Anyway, my dh doesn't want me experimenting on the turkey since people are coming here.  Instead, I plan to use a mixture of butter and herbs, and slip it all under the breast skin, rubbing it all over.



Barb - I think I'm in agreement with your dh.... I'd rather not take any chances. Next time I'll get a fresh turkey and use the brine.... 

I do have a baster with an injection tip. Do you think it would be better to rub soft butter & herbs under the skin - or melt the butter and mix with ground herbs and inject into the bird?


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 23, 2007)

How long would you brine just the turkey breast for?


----------



## jennyema (Dec 26, 2007)

abjcooking said:


> How long would you brine just the turkey breast for?


 
6-8 hours or so.  I left mine (7 pounds) in for 12 the other day and it was excellent


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sticking to my guns.  Everyone is putting too much thought and effort into roasting turkey.  Go simple and it will be perfect.  I made possibly the juciest, most tender turkey ever for Christmas.  I was going to barbecue it as those turkeys, at least at my house are legendary.  But I found myself without charcoal and so opted to oven-roast the critter.

T mkae this extraordinary bird, I simply boiled the giblets and neck to make a broth.  I added chicken and beef soup base to add flavor and salt (a little at a time then taste until it's the flavor you want).  I then added a bit of honey to sweeten things a bit, as an experiment.  I injected about 1/4 cup into the breast meat on either side (total of 1/2 cup), and about the same amount into the thighs.  I rubbed it with olive oil, salted the skin with kosher salt, and put the whole thing into a large roasting pan, on a turkey rack, and popped the whole thing into a 450' oven.  I checked this 18 lb bird after two hours.  The temp read 160' and I pulled it from the oven.  It cooked a bit faster than I had expected and so I was glad that I had the meat thermometer in to beep at me when the desired temperature was reached.

I put the bird, uncovered into the trunk of my car, the gifts into the back seat, picked up my daughter from her house, and drove to my sister's for Christmas dinner.  I carved the breasts off and cut them against the grain.  Everyone commented on how tender and juciy the turkey was.  It stoled the show, which was unintentional.  I dodint' try any until today, as I know what my turkeys taste like.  When I did, a day after it was cooked, and reheated in the microwave, it was still the juiciest and most tender turkey I have ever made, or eaten.  And it was the cheap store-brand frozen bird.

Don't spend big bucks for a special turkey.  Don't go through special preperations, and put a great deal of fuss into cooking the bird.  Just heat the oven to 450' F., oil and salt the skin, inject flavorful fluids in if you want to, and bake until the thickest whicte meat reads 160' F., and pull from the oven.  Your turkey will be the star too.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

